# Need help for stereo setup



## prolead1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey guys,been into car audio forever but at home usually rocked out to whatever pre packaged system was around the house.

I need to build a system,I have a room in a basement(concrete walls)where I practice my guitar,I can crank it and no one hears.My problem is when I play along to songs the crappy setup there now farts out and sounds like crap.

I'll be buying used quality equipment because that's the best value to me.I have an Onkyo receiver 8555,Denon Cd player,a pair of Peerless 830491 midbasses I am dying to use and an Avalanche sub.

My goal is to build a quality system that can get loud and stay tight.I also have access to a few stereo power amps I can pick up cheap.I am thinking of going with an electronic crossover since they can be picked up for cheap.

I need a recommendation for midranges and tweets(Peerless,Seas,Scan Speak)?I can build the MDF enclosures.If someone could suggest something to work with what I have I would greatly appreciate it.Perhaps some starting crossover recommendations too.

Thanks for any help,it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

As for speakers, you would be best served building a proven design. Parts Express has a great forum dedicated to speakerbuilding.Techtalk Speaker Building, Audio, Video, and Electronics Customer Discussion Forum From Parts-Express.com - Powered by vBulletin

You can find many designs in all budgets and sizes.


----------



## Jersey Strong (Oct 16, 2010)

This probably isn’t up your ally but I am a two channel fanatic as far as home audio goes. Maybe you can look into some of the brands of my below set-up. I listen to a lot of rock and acoustic music. And it gets loud and ultra clear. Every time the drummer hits the bass or the snare it makes me blink. It sounds very true to life and incredibly detailed. And I must say that most of the magic happens in the NAD receiver. Clean, accurate and mind-boggling detailed reproduction. Also please do not be fooled by the watts by channel as they do way more than listed with headroom to spare.

NAD 375BEE
C 375BEE Integrated Amplifier - NAD Electronics

NAD C515BEE
C 515BEE CD Player - NAD Electronics

Energy Towers
V-6.2 Tower Speaker - Overview

Klipsh Sub
Klipsch SW-112 Powered subwoofer at Crutchfield.com


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

M&K(Miller & Kreisel) tweeters,drivers and midranges can still be found on ebay. They really made some neutral sounding systems. They have been bought out by a company out of Denmark. May be able to piece together a nice speaker. If you are open to buying speakers I love the way B&W(Bowers & Wilkins) sound. Their 602 speakers are incredible for their size.

Down the road you should look into a seperate amp and pre-amp. I tripped over a company out of New York. B&K They made some nice 2 channel stereo stuff in the day. Very warm(tube) sounding for solid state stuff. THey still make nice stuff but they have shifted to Home Theater and multi-room set ups. Good luck! Home stereo can be very addictive too!


----------

